# State Parks Vs. Corps Parks



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Just returned earlier from a weekend outing at Lake Fort Smith State Park. Uncharacteristically, we didn't go fishing this time, but instead did some short hiking on the Ozark Highlands trail and the girls (my seven year old daughter and her friend) did a LOT of bike riding. I stole a few hours to watch a disheartening college football loss to Alabama.

We usually camp in Corps of Engineer parks, mostly because they are around lakes and are half the price of a State Park, but I am beginning to truly appreciate the State Parks. The difference is the State Parks tend to have planned activities that are often geared towards children. They come in especially handy when it's cooler and swimming is no longer an option.

We went on a park ranger led scavenger hunt on one of the shorter hiking trails. One of the items: "something that doesn't belong in nature" seemed to capture my daughter's attention and she proceeded to fill her bag up with small bits of trash. While I'm not sure if she will grow up to be Henry David Thoreau or Fred G. Sanford, either way she will have an appreciation for nature and for time well spent with family and friends. This was yet another experience she would not have had if we had not bought a camper.

Kevin


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

We usually camp in Corps of Engineer parks, mostly because they are around lakes and are half the price of a State Park, but I am beginning to truly appreciate the State Parks. The difference is the State Parks tend to have planned activities that are often geared towards children. They come in especially handy when it's cooler and swimming is no longer an option.

State Parks tend to be on prime real estate too. (gorges, lakes, rivers, mountains,...)


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been camping strictly at Texas State Parks until last weekend, which was our first camping at a Corps park.

We camped at Sam Rayburn reservoir in East Texas. This is a 115,000 acres lake built and managed by the Corps of Engineers. It is located in the middle of San Angelina national forest. The Corps management philosophy is to keep it as naturally pristine as possible and therefore boat houses are not allowed. Boat launches are allowed only at marinas and parks. Property owners along lake shore are not allowed to clear cut within 150' from water line. Any tree cutting has to be cleared and approved by the Corps and they usually have an inspector out on building site to mark what property owner can and cannot cut. Roads in San Angelina forest are clear of any billboards and commercial signs. The area is also very sparsely populated.

Waterfront campsite with water and electric hookup is $18 a night and there is no entry fees charged as in State Park. Here are some pictures of these campsites.


----------



## BoDeb (Aug 31, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> I have been camping strictly at Texas State Parks until last weekend, which was our first camping at a Corps park.
> 
> We camped at Sam Rayburn reservoir in East Texas. This is a 115,000 acres lake built and managed by the Corps of Engineers. It is located in the middle of San Angelina national forest. The Corps management philosophy is to keep it as naturally pristine as possible and therefore boat houses are not allowed. Boat launches are allowed only at marinas and parks. Property owners along lake shore are not allowed to clear cut within 150' from water line. Any tree cutting has to be cleared and approved by the Corps and they usually have an inspector out on building site to mark what property owner can and cannot cut. Roads in San Angelina forest are clear of any billboards and commercial signs. The area is also very sparsely populated.
> 
> Waterfront campsite with water and electric hookup is $18 a night and there is no entry fees charged as in State Park. Here are some pictures of these campsites.


----------



## BoDeb (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful pics. Looks like a great park. Could you tell me which park it is on Sam Rayburn? Looks like some place we would love to camp.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

BoDeb said:


> Beautiful pics. Looks like a great park. Could you tell me which park it is on Sam Rayburn? Looks like some place we would love to camp.


I have to add to this request......which park on Sam Rayburn is this????? looks like a great place to go and not to far away from us.

Happy Camping....Lynn


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

State Parks or Corps Parks - I like them both; however, I see your point with the activities. Since its just the DW and myself, the activities don't matter. There's just something about these parks that stand out from private campgrounds.

BTW - Tangooutback beautiful pictures!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

luckylynn said:


> Beautiful pics. Looks like a great park. Could you tell me which park it is on Sam Rayburn? Looks like some place we would love to camp.


I have to add to this request......which park on Sam Rayburn is this????? looks like a great place to go and not to far away from us.

Happy Camping....Lynn
[/quote]

The first and third pictures were taken at Hanks Creek Park. It is on the west side of Sam Rayburn reservoir. 
We spent one day checking out three other Corps parks around Sam Rayburn and found Saint Augustine park, which is on the east side of Sam Rayburn, to be the biggest and also best park. The second picture was taken at San Augustine park. That is the campsite we plan to reserve for next trip to Sam Rayburn. If you have young children this place would be great for them as the children playground is within walking distance and the sandy beach where they can play is right at your campsite.


----------

